# Is squirting result of sexual pleasure or stress free mentally



## austinguy31 (Oct 5, 2015)

In early 2022 my wife squirted for the first time. And since then happens a lot faster and more often during a session. Honestly I'm not doing anything different, maybe holding her lil tighter when she's on top but game is the same. I asked her what's different and why now? She credits it to being more relaxed mentally. During covid she finally got her nurse license (which she was trying for over 10 years) and got multiple offers shortly after. Obviously with two professionals we are financially in a better place, so maybe she's not as stressed, I know I was when just one job, but that didn't change my bed relations. We've been married for 17yrs now, and wasn't she like this 15 yrs ago. We did have a not so smooth marriage life early. Some of it our fault, most of it from other family members. 
My question to the ladies and fellas (if you can relate), if you experienced squirting, was it always part of your sex life, or something new you experienced? Was it the partner or certain circumstances in your life that changed things?
And finally stupid question: is squirting only form of orgasam? Or just the only one that's visible


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Most people think squirting is peeing. I'm in that group.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Sfort said:


> Most people think squirting is peeing. I'm in that group.


I slept with a squirter, she literally went to the toilet right before we made love, but she still managed to soak the bed sheets. So I'm not so sure, I'm not sure it's pee because it doesn't smell and is colourless. 

No expert, but either way I didn't care


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

I see this post getting off focus with is squirting anything but urine, blah blah. Anyhow…

When highly around, I think it’s fair to say some female anatomy is positioned in such a way that when hitting certain post, bearing down in a particular way, not even necessarily during orgasm can cause the release of fluids aka, squirting. 

I would say it’s not something that always had to be known was doable and I say that for this reason. Ten years into my marriage my husband became very interested in trying to ‘make’ me do this. 🙄 

It clearly made him feel more ‘manly’ that something he was doing caused it. Listen, I, me… caused it so he would STOP being so rough with me and move on from it. Once it ‘happened’ he was pleased with himself and that was that. 

Do some women enjoy it? Yes, does it happen naturally, sure.. can it ‘faked’ or caused by a woman actions.. the answer is also yes.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

austinguy31 said:


> In early 2022 my wife squirted for the first time. And since then happens a lot faster and more often during a session. Honestly I'm not doing anything different, maybe holding her lil tighter when she's on top but game is the same. I asked her what's different and why now? She credits it to being more relaxed mentally. During covid she finally got her nurse license (which she was trying for over 10 years) and got multiple offers shortly after. Obviously with two professionals we are financially in a better place, so maybe she's not as stressed, I know I was when just one job, but that didn't change my bed relations. We've been married for 17yrs now, and wasn't she like this 15 yrs ago. We did have a not so smooth marriage life early. Some of it our fault, most of it from other family members.
> My question to the ladies and fellas (if you can relate), if you experienced squirting, was it always part of your sex life, or something new you experienced? Was it the partner or certain circumstances in your life that changed things?
> And finally stupid question: is squirting only form of orgasam? Or just the only one that's visible


My wife is similar to your wife. Started having much more frequent and stronger orgasms a few years ago, like your situation nothing much had changed. About 3 years ago she started squirting with every orgasm. Sometimes it's a short blast of fluid, sometimes its a slower flow but it is always with climax. I have no idea how her body produces that much fluid in such a short time between orgasms.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

No experience...never been there...never seen it happen...probably never will.

But hey OP, if its happening for you and you and her both like it...keep doing it!!! Probably makes the sex a bit more exciting.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Squirting is the result of having to pee. This has been studied already. Bladder fills up during sex, fluid comes out.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

This answers a lot of those questions.








What Is a Squirting Orgasm


A squirting orgasm is an orgasm that includes female ejaculation. Learn more about squirting orgasm and how it happens.




www.webmd.com


----------



## austinguy31 (Oct 5, 2015)

happyhusband0005 said:


> My wife is similar to your wife. Started having much more frequent and stronger orgasms a few years ago, like your situation nothing much had changed. About 3 years ago she started squirting with every orgasm. Sometimes it's a short blast of fluid, sometimes its a slower flow but it is always with climax. I have no idea how her body produces that much fluid in such a short time between orgasms.


Same here, now it happens more and more frequently, sometimes multiple times and she's the one "finished ".


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I’m female and am pretty convinced it’s not pee lol! I wish I could pee with that kind of force behind it. Not this 50 year old.

To answer the question posed. I think it’s a combination of the two. For me, I’m in a highly aroused state but at the same time, I am so into it that nothing else exists in that moment..you can’t get any more stress free than that.

I will also add that as a type of orgasm it’s not on the top of my list as most pleasurable. Not even close, it’s different though so there’s that.


----------



## austinguy31 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I see this post getting off focus with is squirting anything but urine, blah blah. Anyhow…
> 
> When highly around, I think it’s fair to say some female anatomy is positioned in such a way that when hitting certain post, bearing down in a particular way, not even necessarily during orgasm can cause the release of fluids aka, squirting.
> 
> ...


Sure it made me feel good, proud, maybe manly, that I was making her orgasam, but I guess what I'm trying to find out, and I try talking with her, is why now and what was I doing wrong before. Or is it a combination of things of where we are in our marriage. That's what I really want to compare with the other ladies, when they had their first experience, what triggered it?


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

austinguy31 said:


> Sure it made me feel good, proud, maybe manly, that I was making her orgasam, but I guess what I'm trying to find out, and I try talking with her, is why now and what was I doing wrong before. Or is it a combination of things of where we are in our marriage. That's what I really want to compare with the other ladies, when they had their first experience, what triggered it?


Can some things not just be left alone? Dude, with the exception of you possibly thinking she has strayed and ‘learned’ this behavior from another lover, can you just let it be?

I did just tell you I basically ‘learned’ how to do it myself. So it is totally possible she is self taught and enjoys it. Don’t make her self conscious about it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

First off, it absolutely is urine. However, that doesn't mean it is exactly the same as just peeing. The fluid comes out of the urethra, so not much else it could be given the volume of fluid and it has been studied many times. Plenty of tests including ultra sound of the bladder before and after squirting orgasm. Even if a woman just emptied her bladder prior to sex it is still urine. This has been confirmed with chemical analysis of the fluid. 



austinguy31 said:


> Sure it made me feel good, proud, maybe manly, that I was making her orgasam, but I guess what I'm trying to find out, and I try talking with her, is why now and what was I doing wrong before. Or is it a combination of things of where we are in our marriage. That's what I really want to compare with the other ladies, when they had their first experience, what triggered it?


I've experienced this with my wife only a few times. Surprising and pretty wild is the way I would describe it, lol. But for us it was nothing like the ridiculousness you sometimes see in porn. I doubt you were doing anything wrong before. It is likely just a biological change in your wife. Also, once it has happened and it doesn't bother her I think she is able to relax more and allow it to happen. From my limited experience it was a combination of her being very relaxed (thanks to some alcohol) and a very intense orgasm. Orgasm has a huge mental component, so the fact that your wife just relieved herself of a major life stressor likely is a big part of why this happened now.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

austinguy31 said:


> In early 2022 my wife squirted for the first time. And since then happens a lot faster and more often during a session. Honestly I'm not doing anything different, maybe holding her lil tighter when she's on top but game is the same. I asked her what's different and why now? She credits it to being more relaxed mentally. During covid she finally got her nurse license (which she was trying for over 10 years) and got multiple offers shortly after. Obviously with two professionals we are financially in a better place, so maybe she's not as stressed, I know I was when just one job, but that didn't change my bed relations. We've been married for 17yrs now, and wasn't she like this 15 yrs ago. We did have a not so smooth marriage life early. Some of it our fault, most of it from other family members.
> My question to the ladies and fellas (if you can relate), if you experienced squirting, was it always part of your sex life, or something new you experienced? Was it the partner or certain circumstances in your life that changed things?
> And finally stupid question: is squirting only form of orgasam? Or just the only one that's visible


The female sexual squirting function is a myth.
Many women during penetration and especially if the clitoris is over stimulated can lose control of their bladders slightly and pee.
This technique is often used by women in porn movies to give an effect they are squirting. If they rub their clits hard enough it will make them pee, similar can be achieved on males if the very tip of their penises are rubbed.
Although for women this can feel pleasurable it is by no means a form of orgasm.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

gameopoly5 said:


> The female sexual squirting function is a myth.
> Many women during penetration and especially is the clitoris is over stimulated can lose control of their bladders slightly and pee.
> This technique is often used by women in porn movies to give an effect they are squirting. If they rub their clits hard enough it will make them pee, similar can be achieved on males if the very tip of their penises are rubbed.
> Although for women this can feel pleasurable it is by no means a form of orgasm.


It is not a myth. I have to ask, have you witnessed this phenomena outside of a porn video? Using porn to compare to real life is a bad idea. There are studies that show there is a difference between squirting, female ejaculation, and incontinence during sex even though most people just call it all squirting. 

It may not be an orgasm per se, but it often occurs simultaneously with an orgasm. It isn't just a case of losing bladder control.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> First off, it absolutely is urine.


She was just marking her territory😜You.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Complete nonsense to say that since it comes out the urethra it must be urine. I guess that means I impregnated my wife with urine. There are other glands in the female where the ducts drain into the urethra. It’s a thicker more viscous fluid, definitely not urine.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

CallingDrLove said:


> Complete nonsense to say that since it comes out the urethra it must be urine. I guess that means I impregnated my wife with urine. There are other glands in the female where the ducts drain into the urethra. It’s a thicker more viscous fluid, definitely not urine.


Skeens gland in women.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> Skeens gland in women.


I had to look this up. Learn something new every day.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

While on this subject, within my whole adult lifetime I`ve not been able to locate the mythical G-spot.
Does anyone know how to find it?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

gameopoly5 said:


> While on this subject, within my whole adult lifetime I`ve not been able to locate the mythical G-spot.
> Does anyone know how to find it?


Ive found that it's found at the end of the word "shopping".


----------



## Griswold (2 mo ago)

Yup. It's a thing. Never happened in first 20+years of marriage. But more recently, yes. We have towels around for it now. But I don't think it's the porn "hit the opposite wall and ceiling" thing. More like a gentle cascade of love. Just a lot. But it does come out in little bursts. More like a little fountain. The substance is mostly urine according to what I've read. Which is a fun given where I'm at when it happens  But hey, if she's enjoying herself, I'm happy. I changed up how I was going about oral. I read various sites for lesbian lovers. Figured they have to have some game. Clearly...they do. Sadly, we guys figure if something works - we stick with it. For decades.  I've changed the shape , motion, position and texture of my tongue quite bit. Result. I get drowned in the cascade of love. 

G Spot? Still looking too. I think I've found it location wise, but apparently for some women it's not really much of a "thing" on its own. I have noticed that if push on the spot during oral (I don't do that all the time or even most times), I will get some of the cascade of love action (see above). But that really could be as much from applying pressure. I really dont get a feel that pushing / stimulating the G Spot adds anything spectacular to her experience. It's just a variety / change up thing.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

gameopoly5 said:


> While on this subject, within my whole adult lifetime I`ve not been able to locate the mythical G-spot.
> Does anyone know how to find it?


My experience is 1 woman, so keep that in mind.

Just inside the vaginal opening on the anterior wall (clitoris side) there is an area that feel like it has some ridges. That is the spot, at least it is in my wife.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Enigma32 said:


> Squirting is the result of having to pee. This has been studied already. Bladder fills up during sex, fluid comes out.


It's definitely not pee. I have watched it happen and it isn't coming out of the urethra. Also at times depending the volume is way too much for it come out the urethra. The pee thing happens also from what I have read but with my wife she just massive over produces vaginal fluids. A lot of what you see in porn is obviously pee.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> It's definitely not pee. I have watched it happen and it isn't coming out of the urethra. Also at times depending the volume is way too much for it come out the urethra. The pee thing happens also from what I have read but with my wife she just massive over produces vaginal fluids. A lot of what you see in porn is obviously pee.


Yeah, we are talking about two different things. The vaginal fluids and the fluid from the skene glands is one thing and it doesn't really "squirt". The squirting with force is most definitely urine in large part. I got the impression the later is what OP is talking about. And the squirting in porn is most definitely an act and straight up pissing.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

As regards vaginal fluids during sex, it depends on the age of the women.
Young women in their teens up to mid 30s, not in all cases but most, will release a substantial amount of vaginal fluids during vaginal stimulation, especially if they are really turned on.
Women in the their late 30s and older will have lower vaginal fluid discharge during vaginal stimulation than younger women and therefore may require the help of artificial lubrication such as KY jelly or baby oil to avoid becoming sore.
Similar to whereas older men may have difficulties holding an erection and taking longer to ejaculate during sex.
Fact of life.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yeah, we are talking about two different things. The vaginal fluids and the fluid from the skene glands is one thing and it doesn't really "squirt". The squirting with force is most definitely urine in large part. I got the impression the later is what OP is talking about. And the squirting in porn is most definitely an act and straight up pissing.


With my wife when its a strong orgasm and she has produced a lot of fluid it will spray out in short burst and soak me pretty good. Leading up to the orgasm I can tell it's coming because it will get very splashy down there from It's like giving a gallon jug of water a quick squeeze and a big volume gushes out. The long continuous stream, yah that would have to be urine. I can tell you one thing, it has nothing to do with anything I'm doing different when it happens with a strong burst, so I don't thing a man makes a woman squirt, it's just some women do some women don't.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> With my wife when its a strong orgasm and she has produced a lot of fluid it will spray out in short burst and soak me pretty good. Leading up to the orgasm I can tell it's coming because it will get very splashy down there from It's like giving a gallon jug of water a quick squeeze and a big volume gushes out. The long continuous stream, yah that would have to be urine. * I can tell you one thing, it has nothing to do with anything I'm doing different when it happens with a strong burst,* so I don't thing a man makes a woman squirt, it's just some women do some women don't.


I agree with that. It hasn't happened often with my wife, but when it has I wasn't doing anything novel or special. It was hot sex, but nothing above and beyond what we've experience at other times.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I agree with that. It hasn't happened often with my wife, but when it has I wasn't doing anything novel or special. It was hot sex, but nothing above and beyond what we've experience at other times.


Yah my wife has become an orgasm machine just in the past few years, I would love to claim all the credit but I honestly can't.


----------

